# كلمات لا تؤلم القلب



## candy shop (23 مايو 2007)

أقراأت؟ 


........لعل جميع من مر هنا قد أستغرب من 


ولكن أى كلمه لا تترك فى القلب جرحا ؟ ... أى كلمه لا تدمى الجروح...أى كلمه تقال دون أن تذرف دمعا ...

أى كلمه و أى كلمه ... لا تحمل بين طيات حروفها خنجرا مسموم

لم أجد كلمات لا تؤلم القلب

يمكن أننا أصبحنا فى زمن لا يعلم المرء ماذا يقول ويكتب

فيكمن فيما بين سطوره ما يؤلم وما يجرح دون أن يدرى

وكيف يدرى وأصبحنا نعيش بداخل أنفسنا أكثر ما نعيش بخارجها

كيف ونحن ندفن كل حزن ونعيش على ذكراه

ندفنه دون أن يمحيه زمن أو وقت 

فأنى لم أجد أبلغ من ..... حتى لا يؤلم قلب أحد

لم أجد كلمات لا تؤلم القلب ولن أجد ... حتى الصمت بات يعصر القلوب​


----------



## moussa30000 (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كلمات لا تؤلم القلب*

اكثر من رائع:big35: ياكاندى:t39:... وكلامك بيوصل لنغاشيش:36_3_11: نفوخى بسرعه:t19: البرق  عاجبنى اوى اسلوبك فى الكتابه:scenic: لدرجه انى بتخيل نفسى باقرى شعر مش نثر كلامك:361nl: عذب تعشقه الاذن:999: بالرغم من انوه ساعات بيتعب القلب:hlp: باماره (قمه الظلم).....و(واد :mus25:الحب) :kap:  ولا نسيتى:cry2:


----------



## candy shop (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كلمات لا تؤلم القلب*

شكراااااا ليك اوى يا موسى

على الكلام ورأيك فى المواضيع

لانه لازم التنوع فى المواضيع

 شكراااااااا وربنا يوفك​


----------



## samer12 (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كلمات لا تؤلم القلب*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> فأنى لم أجد أبلغ من ..... حتى لا يؤلم قلب أحد
> 
> لم أجد كلمات لا تؤلم القلب ولن أجد ... حتى الصمت بات يعصر القلوب​


 لأن ما نحسه 
أكبر من أوراقنا 
شكرا كاندي


----------



## candy shop (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كلمات لا تؤلم القلب*

ميرسى ليك يا سمير

وربنايكون معاك​


----------



## أرزنا (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كلمات لا تؤلم القلب*

سلام المسيح
يا ليتنا نستطيع العيش هكذا دون أن نؤلم قلب أحد ، ولكن هناك أناس قلبهم يبقى بغفوته ويغفى أكثر بالكلام الجميل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا يعي أمره إلاّ بعد الألم . أمر غريب ( أما أنا لا أحب الكلام الذي يجرح ويؤلم القلب وعندما أضّر لذلك أنا أنزعج).


----------



## مارلين (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كلمات لا تؤلم القلب*

*سلام ونعمة
والله كلمات كتير رائعة  ياكاندى باركك الرب 
وصف كتير دقيق وكتير مميز 
زي مقلتلي كاندي المشكل انو حتى الصمت بيكون اوقات اقصى على قلوبنا من الكلام
لك للاسف وصلنا لزمن انو حتى الكلام الجميل لما يطلع لازم يكون فيه ولو حرف قاسي علينا 
ما بدري شو السبب ما بدري ليش هيك ما بدري شو الحل*​


----------



## candy shop (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كلمات لا تؤلم القلب*

شكرااااليك على الرد

وعلى المشاعر الجميله 

لو كل الناس عاشت بدون ما تحرج قلب حد 

اكيد هنعيش فى سعاده 

شكرا يا سليمان وربنا يوفقك


----------



## LOLA012 (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كلمات لا تؤلم القلب*

الموضوع جميل جدا ياكاندى وفعلا بيلمس القلب 
اوى وبصراجة الصمت بقى هو الطريق الوحيد لجل كل المشاكل لان اى كلمة ولو كانت ليس لها معنى قد يكون لها تاثير فعال 
(كثيرا ما تكلمت فندمت اما عن الصمت فلم اندم قط ) القديس ارسانيوس


----------



## candy shop (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كلمات لا تؤلم القلب*

ميرسى اوى يا لولا على الرد

وربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## †السريانيه† (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كلمات لا تؤلم القلب*


لم أجد كلمات لا تؤلم القلب ولن أجد ... حتى الصمت بات يعصر القلوب​

بجد موضوع هايل ربنا يوفقك دائما 
مواضيعك مميزة ميرسي ياقمر 
سلام المسيح ​


----------



## candy shop (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كلمات لا تؤلم القلب*

ميرسى ليكى انتى يا حببتى على ردك الجميل

وربنا يكون معاكى ويوفقك​


----------



## marnono2021 (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كلمات لا تؤلم القلب*

شكرا على الكلمات الرقيقة لانها فعلا حساسه قوىىىىىىىىىىى
وربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كلمات لا تؤلم القلب*

شكرااااااااااااليكى على الرد

وربنا يكون معاكى marnono2021​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع حلو خالص

حقا لو الانسن مرر اى ظروف تلاقيه هيعيس سعيد


----------



## candy shop (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: كلمات لا تؤلم القلب*



النهيسى قال:


> موضوع حلو خالص
> 
> حقا لو الانسن مرر اى ظروف تلاقيه هيعيس سعيد



شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كلمات لا تؤلم القلب*

_كلمات فى منتهى الروعة ياكاندى

ربنا يعوضك​_


----------



## candy shop (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كلمات لا تؤلم القلب*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> _كلمات فى منتهى الروعة ياكاندى
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​_



مبرسى يا فيبى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## اخوكم (13 أغسطس 2008)

*انــا شاب لكن عمرى ولا الف عام 
وحيد ولكن بين ضلوعى زحــــــــام 
خايف ولكــــــــن خوفى منى انـــــا 
اخرص ولكن قلبى مليان كـــــــــلام 
شكرا candy *


----------



## dodi lover (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: كلمات لا تؤلم القلب*

كلمات جميلة جدااا وواقعة فى حياتنا فهذا ما يحدث فعلا

ميرسى ليكى يا كاندى على الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## love_marena (13 أغسطس 2008)

السلام لكى يامريم 
كل سنة وانتم بخير


----------



## candy shop (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: كلمات لا تؤلم القلب*



اخوكم قال:


> *انــا شاب لكن عمرى ولا الف عام
> وحيد ولكن بين ضلوعى زحــــــــام
> خايف ولكــــــــن خوفى منى انـــــا
> اخرص ولكن قلبى مليان كـــــــــلام
> شكرا candy *



شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: كلمات لا تؤلم القلب*



dodi lover قال:


> كلمات جميلة جدااا وواقعة فى حياتنا فهذا ما يحدث فعلا
> 
> ميرسى ليكى يا كاندى على الموضوع الرائع​




ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: كلمات لا تؤلم القلب*



love_marena قال:


> السلام لكى يامريم
> كل سنة وانتم بخير



اسعدنى مرورك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Ferrari (14 أغسطس 2008)

> *لم أجد كلمات لا تؤلم القلب ولن أجد ... حتى الصمت بات يعصر القلوب*​



*شكرا يا كاندى على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع


تسلم إيديك*​


----------



## candy shop (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: كلمات لا تؤلم القلب*



ferrari قال:


> *شكرا يا كاندى على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
> 
> 
> تسلم إيديك*​



شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ولتشجيعك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

